# Altima 99 rattle noise at 1000-1500rpm



## kent2780 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a Nissan Altima 99 with 90K. I have recently the engine changed due to a timing chain malfunction. The guides and tensioner wore out and the valves were bent.
After changing the engine I have a rattle noise when I accelerate the car. The noise is only between 1000 and 1500 rpm only when the car is driven. If I put the car in P and accelerate to 1000-1500 I don’t. Could it be the timing chain again or it is from the exhaust system ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what year engine did you use to replace your old one? it could be the timing chain guides depending on the year engine you went with. 
did you replace your motor mounts when you replaced the engine?


----------



## kent2780 (Aug 13, 2006)

The engine was from a 99 Altima, the mechanic didn’t change the motor mounts.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

check your flex pipe, Its rusted through on the out side of the flex pipe. Mine did the same thing until I jolted it around by hand last time I changed the oil, still does it a lil. haha. It could be something more serious though.


----------

